# To fix or buy new refrigerator?



## SR996 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a Whirlpool side by side Refrigerator made 9/96. It has worked flawlessly until the icemaker broke this week. The part is about $80 online. Although I don't mind spending $100 on replacing the icemaker, I wonder if 15 years is about the life expectancy of this fridge. I also suspect that a new one would be cheaper to run. Thoughts?

Thank you.


----------



## Know It ALL (Nov 13, 2010)

I have the same refrigerator only difference is mine is 07/96. I have twice replaced the icemaker. First one was $35 second $50. Second one was replaced 3 years ago. With most any refrigerator, as long as the compressor is running fine the unit is worth repairing. Besides most all the new units are from Korea.
Pull the front bottom plate and rear card board cover and clean the coils. You will be suprised at the dust that will collect inside.


----------



## SR996 (Nov 30, 2008)

Know It ALL said:


> I have twice replaced the icemaker. First one was $35 second $50.


 
Did you do it yourself or have it done? 

Thanks


----------



## Know It ALL (Nov 13, 2010)

I have not hired anyone to do work for me since I built my house in 1996. I figure my hands are as good as anyone elses. 
The icemaker is very simple to swap. I think I remember one or two screws and a plug that has a clip or retainer of some type. NO plumbing work was required. Just be gentle with the plastic parts and nothing will go wrong.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

seems a little silly to replace a good refrig for a non working icemaker, however at 15 years old it is past its "prime". todays refrigs are so much more efficeint than ones built just 10 years ago it may be a good excuse to replace it. Around here the power company will give you a $50.00 rebate for an energy star rated refrig and also give you $35.00 if they come and recycle your old, just a thought. if you do replace the icemaker it is simply held in with 3 screws, very easy to change out


----------



## Know It ALL (Nov 13, 2010)

Well I've got to come clean guys. Friday morning I did my first ever black Friday shopping. At 4:05 am I bought the Kenmore 71023 French door style unit. Saved $1300. They only allowed 2 to go for $1099. I was not happy to see made in Korea printed on the box.
My 96 model is for sale or will go in my shop.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

you'll use less E but plan on staying home for the parade of service calls you'll probably have..keep Old dependable close by.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I would try to replace the broken parts if it is the first time it broke down. If I have used and depended on it for 15 years, it's already considered durable. New appliances now a days are cheaper but not durable (based on experience).


----------

